# LEWT single entrys are open



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Single Event Entries Now Being Accepted

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) are now accepting single event entries for the 2009 Sharpnack II Chevrolet of Willard, Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery tournament series. 

The early bird period is now over and we are happy to have over 40% of a full field locked in for all 4 of our regular LEWT events. Single event entries have been steadily arriving and we anticipate filling the Starcraft Marine kick off event at Fenwick well in advance like we did last year commented WBSA President Marc Hudson.

The 2009 schedule is as follows:

April 4  Turtle Creek - Fenwick Marina Starcraft Marine LEWT(Blow Date April 5)
May 9  Lakeside - Lakevue Marina Sharpnack Ford LEWT (Blow Date May 10)
June 6  Sandusky  City Ramp Crown Battery LEWT (Blow Date June 7)
June 27  Geneva  Migration Open (Blow Date June 28 )
July 25  Championship Sheffield Lake  Sheffield Lake City Ramp (Blow Date July 26)

Returning sponsor Crown Battery has decided to increase their participation for 2009 and become a title sponsor for the LEWT Tournament Director Matt Davis said. We are excited to continue to have their support and look forward to working with Crown Battery in this new role as the LEWT continues to grow. 

The WBSA is a Social based Club for fishermen and women that fish in the Western & Central Basins of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all fisher people no matter what their location. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations will be presented at our monthly meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. These anglers are very open with techniques and methods and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2009 LEWT sponsors: Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, South Shore Marine, West Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Sharpnack Ford, Denny Braun, Erie Outfitters, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, OhioGamefishing.com, Cyclops Lures, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Jims Taxidermy, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems and Richs Hook Line and Sinker. New this year is the Huron Drive Thru and Tackle Shop in Huron, Ohio


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

marc, do i have to be a member of the WBSA to fish them? i cant find any info on entry fees or entry forms. can you help me? id like to fish the geneva tourney. thanks


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

The Geneva Migration Open and Shootouts are Open events unless you or your partner are fishing for Series points. You are welcome to join in member or not. 

WBSA also plans to offer the WBSA member bonus again at this years Hawgfest.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

There are 8 spots left in the Sandusky Crown Battery LEWT on June 6th. The Lakevue May 9th tourney has been sold out for a month but there are plenty of openings left for the Sheffield Lake July tourney and the Migration Open at Geneva in June


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Full Field for Lakevue LEWT Event

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) will be hosting the second event of the 2009 Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery LEWT tournament series Saturday May 9th at Lakevue Marina. 

&#8220;After a tough bite at our first event the teams are hoping to see the weather cooperate and the fishing to be more on par with what Lake Erie usually produces&#8221; said WBSA President Marc Hudson. &#8220;We are excited to have a sold out field for the Tom Sharpnack Ford LEWT event.&#8221;

The Lakevue event has a history of seeing big fish brought to the scales so it is fitting that the LEWT will be giving away a free mount to the big fish winner courtesy of Jims Taxidermy of Port Clinton. At last years event the father and son team of Tommy and Tom Sibert set a LEWT record by bringing in a walleye that tipped the scales at 14 lbs. Jims work will be on display at the event as the Siberts have agreed to bring the mount of that fish to the event for everyone to see.

As in past years there will be a Starcraft Marine Contingency award at all of the LEWT events. Any owner winning the event out of their Starcraft boat will be eligible for a $250 bonus from Starcraft. If that boat was purchased from Vics Sports Center or Cranberry Creek Marina they are eligible for an additional $250 from the dealership to bring the total to $500. &#8220;We are excited to be a part of the LEWT again this year and also to be able to make running a Starcraft boat a valuable commodity for the anglers&#8221; commented Greg Yarbrough, Starcraft Marine representative.

The remaining 2009 schedule is as follows:

May 9 &#8211; Lakeside - Lakevue Marina &#8220;Sharpnack Ford LEWT&#8221; (Blow Date May 10)
June 6 &#8211; Sandusky &#8211; City Ramp &#8220;Crown Battery LEWT&#8221; (Blow Date June 7)
June 27 &#8211; Geneva &#8211; &#8220;Migration Open&#8221; (Blow Date June 28 )
July 25 &#8211; Championship Sheffield Lake &#8211; Sheffield Lake City Ramp (Blow Date July 26)

&#8220;There are just a few spots left for the Sandusky tournament so anyone thinking about fishing that one will want to get signed up before it is too late&#8221; commented LEWT Tournament Director Matt Davis. He continued &#8220;We are also currently taking applications for both divisions of the inaugural Gator Open Pro Am to be held in September and more info about that can be found on our website.&#8221;

The WBSA is a Social based Club for fishermen and women that fish in the Western & Central Basins of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all fisher people no matter what their location. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations will be presented at our monthly meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. These anglers are very open with techniques and methods and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2009 LEWT sponsors: Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, South Shore Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Sharpnack Ford, Denny Braun, Erie Outfitters, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, OhioGamefishing.com, Cyclops Lures, Bad Boys Tackle, Catch Em Trolling Sinkers, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Jim&#8217;s Taxidermy, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems, Balboas fish cleaning and J & J&#8217;s Huron Drive Thru and Tackle Shop.


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Balboa's fish cleaning is gioving 6 $10.00 coupons to this weeks tourney anglers. They will be given to random draws of teams out of the money. Balboas is located on the west side of the bridge in Port clinton. They will also be there to pick up anglers fish for transport to the fish cleaners for those that are wanting there fish cleaned after the tourney.


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

We still have 2 openings in our 50 team, Sandusky June 6 tourney. A $50 late free goes into effect after 8 PM on may 31. 

Sign up is here


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice job yesterday Scott and Joe!









Pictures

Complete results

Year points race later today or tomorrow.


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Migration Tournament Sees Big Weights Again 

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA) held the 2009 Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery Migration Open Tournament Saturday June 27th at Geneva State Park.

The top of the leader board saw a familiar Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) team consisting of the father and son combination of Tommy Sibert of Castalia and Thomas Sibert of Sandusky with a total weight of 37.56 for their 5 walleye. Less then 1 pound behind them with 36.73 lbs for their catch was Mike Knippenburg of Hiram and John Snow of Burton. From there the weights started to separate with Gary and Nicholas Zart of Hinckley weighing 33.62 lbs for third. 31.61 lbs was good enough for fourth for John Gribble of Madison and Bill Markhorn of Darlington PA while the team of Scott Geitgey of Canton and Ryan Buddie of Lakewood weighed in at 30.32 for fifth.

The Siberts topped off a good day by also taking top spot for the Big Fish award with a walleye weighing 10.32 lbs. Finishing second was the husband and wife team of Rob and Sandy Cline of Nova. The top Steelhead of the event went to Gribble and Markhorn and the 9.86 lb fish added to their tournament winnings.

The race for the LEWT Team of the Year is still an open race but the Siberts took a big step towards their first title with the win. They are at the top with 594 points with the team of Scott Geitgey and Mike Bohm in second with 580 points. Rounding out the top 3 are the Zarts with 574 points. 

The 35 teams brought 164 fish to the scales that averaged 5.58 lbs. Most teams reported fishing north of Geneva 6 to 10 miles and the top finishing teams were west 14 to 20 miles from the harbor. Inline weights with spinners were the most popular technique used for the top teams. In addition dipsys, jets and spoons all produced fish. The Fairport Harbor Rod and Reel Association provided food and drinks for the participants and took fish donations to be used for their senior citizens fish fry.

The remaining 2009 LEWT schedule is as follows:
July 25  Championship Sheffield Lake  Sheffield Lake City Ramp (Blow Date July 26)

The WBSA will also be holding the inaugural Gator Classic Pro Am on Sept 12-13. It is a 2 day event where participants are randomly paired from the Amateur and Pro Divisions with Amateurs getting to fish with a different Pro each day. We are excited to see both divisions continue to increase in numbers and are happy to see fulltime touring pros Brumbaugh, Yarbrough, McMaken and Shoemaker already signed up for the event commented WBSA Tournament Director Matt Davis. He continued We expect to see a lot of new additions in the next few days as Pros get in prior to July 1st to be eligible for the early sign up drawings we will be holding. The Pro division will have a $10,000 first place pay out with just 40 participants in the division and will increase to $20,000 with a full field of 85 participants. The amateur division boasts a low entry fee of $100 and a 100% payback for participants. 

The WBSA is a Social based Club for fishermen and women that fish in the Western & Central Basins of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all fisher people no matter what their location. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations will be presented at our monthly meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. These anglers are very open with techniques and methods and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2009 LEWT sponsors: Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, South Shore Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Sharpnack Ford, Denny Braun, Erie Outfitters, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, OhioGamefishing.com, Cyclops Lures, Bad Boys Tackle, Catch Em Trolling Sinkers, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Jims Taxidermy, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems, Harbor Drive Thru and Tackle Shop, and Balboa Fish Cleaning.

Year to date points are here

Complete results are here


----------

